# Determining Gender Of Discus?



## strizzi16 (Nov 13, 2007)

hey is there anyone out there that knows how to determine the genger of discus??

I have 3 currently and I hope at least one of them is a female...or vise versa

Thanks!


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Flip them over.. :hihi: 

Seriously, no idea.


----------



## strizzi16 (Nov 13, 2007)

ya I was thinking about holding a playboy up to the tank and see if the fish are drawn to it..

If not.. then female


----------



## strizzi16 (Nov 13, 2007)

so no one knows?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Most fish's sex can be determined by the slight tummy-bulge (visible when looking down on them from the top of the tank) that females get when full of eggs. I think there's a very slight shape different in the profiles of male vs. female discus when they are full grown (males have more of a forehead to them?), but I'm no discus expert. 

Feed 'em good, keep 'em happy, do those water changes... and then pay attention to which one the eggs are coming out of?


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

Discus are really hard, even when their breeding tubes are showing I have difficulty telling them apart. The only way I can tell is just like Jen said.. wait to see which one lays eggs. 

The worst part is, as soon as they are done laying their eggs, I am lost again, unable to tell them apart.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Here are some articles regarding sexing discus...

http://www.aquaworldnet.com/dbws/sexingdiscus.shtml

http://www.zestweb.com/articles/sexing/sexing.html

http://www.tinkerfish.com/discus/discus-archives/2005/08/sexing_discus_f.html#more


Good luck with them. I still have trouble sexing discus. So I just leave it up to the discus experts at SimplyDiscus.com.

The easiest way for me was to watch a paired discus and watch the females lay eggs, which the male will follow and fertilize them. FYI, I have heard of many instances of 2 females pairing up and of course, both laying eggs. Of course, since neither can fertilize them, the eggs never hatch.


----------



## strizzi16 (Nov 13, 2007)

lol well thanks for all the help/advice!

I think I got screwed and got all males or something cuz I've never seen any eggs


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

they are not easy to breed...fish dont breed just on there own usally


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Discus do not pair easily. Having a male and female will not insure that they will produce spawn. This is why most breeders buy a group of discus of the same species and hope 2 pair up and spawn.


----------



## b2t (Jul 8, 2006)

sorry for my english.. im dk.. Well i have discus fish... you can tell the sex.. at the fins.. most of the time.. the have to be 1 year old befor you can tell.. the fins of the mail at the back will totch.. but as 1 of the threads says you have to buy atlest 6 in a group to get a pair. and somtimes even if you have a male and female from that group the wont get to gether...


----------

